# Wet Tiel



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a few photos of Lee looking all silly  after his shower


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Lee looks very wet, and bedraggled but he will be looking all dry in no time!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

What a good little guy. Getting a shower.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: He really is wet!! Did the others have showers too?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

My daughter tried to take Minnie and Lee in with her but only Lee would go and he was loving it as you can see  I took Georgie and Ollie with me later on but they kept flying off, they sat on the top of the shower curtain watching me, so only Lee got wet today.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

that is funny but cute, so wet i bet


----------



## LadyFeather (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, he really likes the water.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  The only way I can get Spike soaked is in the shower.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby thinks Lee is very brave! LOL.


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Question... What do you put your tiels on when you get in the shower? Do you have one of those shower perches you can buy? Any pics of that would be appreciate.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I actually just hold mine close to the shower spray to get them wet then they sit on the top of the curtain rod or on the caddy that holds shampoo etc..... will I do my thing...lol You can buy the shower perches I have one that is a shower/window perch I don't use it in the shower though I have it on my back door so they can sit and look out the window 

You can buy them in pet stores in the bird aisle


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Laura. I've seen those perches at Petsmart but they are $20 or more. However I did just earn $20 babysitting......


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

That what I paid for mine I think it was around 18 dollars on sale.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine was on sale as well  but it does not seem to want to stick in the shower  oh well


----------

